# Axis - XML - Deserialisieren



## gr33b (23. Mai 2006)

Ich bin langsam verzweifeilt :-(

Ich habe ein wsdl mit komplexen Datentypen erstellt. Danach habe ich mit WSDL2Java die Klassen generiert. Nun will ich  eine XML-Datei deserialisieren. Diese ist natürlich nach den Strukturen der wsdl erstellt.

Mit XMLDecoder geht das nicht, da gewisse Datentypnamen nicht mit den Klassennamen übereinstimmen. Doch in der wsdl-Datei ist ja alles genaustens beschrieben.

Ich frage mich nun, ob es in Axis eine Klasse gibt, die das Deserialisieren übernimmt?

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2006)

Ich habs momentan mit JAXB versucht.

Jedoch wurde ja der Javacode mit WSDL2Java generiert! Und ein generieren durch JAXB ist leider nicht möglich!

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, aus einer XML-Datei Objekte zu generieren?!?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mai 2006)

Also wenn du "nur" Objekte aus ner XML-Datei generieren willst schau dir mal den Digester an.

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/digester/

Wenn's sehr komplex wird ist der Digester halt irgendwan sehr umständlich.


----------



## Gast (25. Mai 2006)

für freunde von einfachen und "dummen" sachen empfehle ich doch mal anfängerweise xstream:

http://xstream.codehaus.org

glaub nicht, dass (de) serialisierung einfacher geht....

würd mich aber sehr interessieren, wo hier die schwachstellen sind, weil ich selber noch xml-anfänger bin.


----------

